# Recue Kitten



## dsdshutterbug (Nov 28, 2008)

Kim and I went hiking on a cold fall day. When we got out of the car this starving, malnourished, wet, and freezing kitten ran up to us from the middle of the woods. We continued our hike and it stayed right at our feet. When we stopped to look at something, so would the kitten. When we got back to the car, Kim crumbled up some Cheddar Chex Mix. The kitten wolfed down to handfuls. We took the kitten home, and nourished it back to health. Our daughter Leah adopted her and the kitten is now happily living in Boston Mass.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 28, 2008)

sweet story and cute kitty


----------



## Artograph (Nov 28, 2008)

Awwwww....what a cutie!!  I bet she's happy to have a loving home!!!

:O)


----------



## jv08 (Nov 28, 2008)

Cute cat! I like the first photo.


----------



## roentarre (Nov 29, 2008)

Soooooo cute!


----------



## chantal7 (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww! That's so cute!


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cute...=)


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 30, 2008)

dsdshutterbug said:


> Kim and I went hiking on a cold fall day. When we got out of the car this starving, malnourished, wet, and freezing kitten ran up to us from the middle of the woods. We continued our hike and it stayed right at our feet. When we stopped to look at something, so would the kitten. When we got back to the car, Kim crumbled up some Cheddar Chex Mix. The kitten wolfed down to handfuls. We took the kitten home, and nourished it back to health. Our daughter Leah adopted her and the kitten is now happily living in Boston Mass.



It's nice to hear a sad story with a happy ending but too often those abandoned kittens wouldnt be that lucky. In Sweden we have those so called summer-cats, those are the kittens bought or adopted by families with small children when they are on vacation at their summer houses and often when the vacation is over and its time for those families to return to their normal lives back in the cities they would just abandon the cats simply by letting them out in the woods actually believing they would survive on their own out in the wild  It really angers and saddens me when some people dont seem to know the responsibilities they have once theyve become an owner of a pet or any kind of compassion and empathy. its like one day they are all over the cute kitten and when they grew up and became less cute their owners would just lose their interest and abandon them like throwing out a bag of garbage


----------



## jeroen (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool cat


----------

